# الكل يقرأ هذا لو سمحتم، هام جداً جداً......



## محمد زهري الحلو (8 أغسطس 2006)

الرجاء يا إخوان لمن يتقدم مشكوراً بأي مهلومة هندسية استخدام المراف الإنجليزي لها وذلك للأسباب التالية:

عدم اتختلاف المصطلح الإنجليزي في كل العالم, فأحياناً الإنسان قد يضل أو يتوه بالمصطلح العربي مع أنه يكون أمر معروف وواضح وقد تمت دراسته, ولكن لإختلاف المصطلح العربي في كل دولة عربية أشعر وكإنني أقرأ معلومة جديدة.
لزيادة الفائدة الإنجليزية, فمهندس البترول وبدون اللغة الإنجليزية يروح ويرمي حالة بالبحر (مع الإعتزاز باللغة العربية) ولكن الغرب من بدأ هده الصناعة ومن حقهم عليها (وهذا يعود علينا بالفائدة أيضاً) أن نتداول هذا العلم بالإنجليزية وعند تمكننا وسيطرتنا علية يمكن عندها استحدام وتوحيد المصطلحات العربية بحيث تكون واحدة عند كل الدول العربية.
مثال على هذا الكلام:

الإخوان المصريين يطلقون على Drill Bit بالدقاق, ونحن في سوريا نسميه رأس الحفر, (لاحظ إختلاف المصطلحين).
الإخوان الكويتيين يطلقون على ال Casing String أعمدة البطانة, وفي سوريا أسمها مواسير التغليف (لاحظ إختلاف المصطلحين).
الإخزان المصريين يطلقون على Mud or Drilling Fluids بالطَفلة (بفتح الطاء) وفي سوريا نسميها بسائل أومائع الحفر (لاحظ إختلاف المصطلحين).
لذلك, أرجو يا إخوان ارفاق المصطلحات الهندسية الإنجليزية بجانب العربية لزيادة الفهم والإستيعاب ولتعم الفائدة إن شاء الله​


----------



## petrolium_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2006)

تمااااااااام


----------



## Mr.Saykoo (22 أكتوبر 2006)

عندك حق يا باش مهندس انا عن نفسى فى مجال البترول احب استخدام الانجليزى الا فى موقع العمل
لكن فى المراسلة احب الانجليزى لان انت لو قلت للعامل ال drill bit مثلا مش هيفهمك .......ولا ايه؟


----------



## goodzeelaa (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام علكيم
والله يا باش مهندس عندي اعترض فيه حكايه الدقاق ديه
ال drill bit معناها بنطه الحفر او اداه الحفر في مصر مش معناها الدقاق
و الدقاق نوع من انواع طرق الحفر perciussive drill
و من الممكن ان الاستخدام الشائع بين الفنيين لكلمه الدقاق عشان معظم الفنيين بيكبروا دماغهم و يشتغلوا بالدقاق و بالنسبالهم بيكون افضل من الدوار rotary drilling
اما بالنسبه لل drilling fluid
هوه صح المفروض ان يكون اسموا سائل الحفر او مائع الحفر
بس ممكن يكون المستخدم الطفله علطول
فا بيستسهلوا يعني وانتا فاهم الناس هتعمل ايه ولا ايه مشغوله اوي فاليسه مش هيقول سائل حفر و بينجز و يقضيها طفله
و كل عام وانتا بخير


----------



## Aisha mohamed (7 سبتمبر 2009)

معك حق بس الدراسه في مصر في هندسه البترول والتعدين في السويس او في القاهره او في اقسام هندسه الغاز في بورسعيد والقاهره والاسكندريه بتكون بالانجليزي وها المصطلحات تستخدم في المحاضرات اثناء الشرح فقط لكن في الامتحانات فان الاسئله تكون كلها بالانجليزي ولا تقبل اللاجابه باللغه العربيه وكمان الكتب والمراجع جميعها باللغه الانجليزيه هذا بالنسبه لمصر وشكرا لك


----------



## على زين ا (8 سبتمبر 2009)

صح الصح تمام مظبوط عندك حق


----------



## pctoday (9 سبتمبر 2009)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## eng-hsk82 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*صح كلامك*

زيد كمان نحن في اليمن نسميه الحافره أو راس عمود الحفر


----------



## حسام ابراهيم رجب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يا سيدي انا معك في هذا الاقتراح ، حيث نحن في العراق نسميها (الحافرة) او ( الدقاقة) وغالباً ما نستخدم الاسم الانكليزي (bit).


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / محمد زهري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أحب أعرف حضرتك بأنه يوجد مرجع باللغة العربية للكلمات والجمل الفنية والهنسية المرادفة للكلمات والجمل الإنجليزية ، وهذا المرجع صادر عن مجمع اللغة العربية ، وهو يحتوي على جميع المصطلحات العربية التي يجب أن تستخدم في أي دولة عربية ، وذلك للحفاظ على تراثنا ولغتنا العربية.
هذا للعلم .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------

